# Strong Node Infograph Calculations



## cornerpath (Oct 23, 2021)

At this time 1 Node will bring you close to 30k A year, I have 7 nodes so I make crazy dough A day/ Week/ Month;  suggest no one get into this because the Risk is too high now being A node will now cost 8400$. I manage to get into this real early, I would've had way more nodes if I would have gotten in at 100$, but I was too skeptical; i couldn't believe strong was actually giving away money like that so i ignored it for weeks. Fast forward, I kept seeing the XRP community shilling the hell out this strong token and showing their cashouts; so I was like wth i'm taking this risk I don't even care anymore because around this time A major dump happened to the market and I haven't sold anything for profit.  

   If strong doesn't last for A year or 6 months from now i'll still be in good standing, whenever the market dumps A little; strong price stays strong, so I can easily accumulate the dumps. So all in all i'ts A win Win for me. If you didn't have A chance to get into this or any other crypto that's too high for you, don't worry mr pool already confirmed A major dump will come and it will be your chance to get the coins you want before the Big Run so stay patient.


----------



## DH11 (Oct 27, 2021)

Is there any way at all (besides looking at the Strong website everyday manually) to track how many new nodes are created each day?  That would be a great proxy for the health of the concept since a lot of the new node cost feeds the Rewards structure....


----------



## cornerpath (Nov 25, 2021)

DH11 said:


> Is there any way at all (besides looking at the Strong website everyday manually) to track how many new nodes are created each day?  That would be a great proxy for the health of the concept since a lot of the new node cost feeds the Rewards structure....



   I believe there's no other way at this point but If you are thinking of getting A strong node I think you should wait  until it dumps A bit more because 1 node cost 5k its too much even though you can easily compound but with that one node that will take days at current prices until you can.

I will post more passive income content in A few days its crazy man what we can do now. Check out polkacity website go into the marketplace and click assets and see what they have. A guy on twitter bought A gas station in the virtual world for cheap back when polka costed peanuts, now the dude make 18k A month magine someone asking you what you do for A living and your response is I make make 6 figures owning A gas station, they say where? You say polka city and they say wheres that located? You say in the virtual world lol they will look at you crazy



Ketty said:


> where to buy crypto?


Many exchanges coinbase, bitrue and many more


----------



## cornerpath (Mar 11, 2022)

amyst said:


> Thanks for sharing. I just read an article about what is node js used for and now found is useful thread.



Yes strong is down now so instead of me getting 4k every 4 days; I now get 1k at current price, Invest in strong when It get down lower because the big crash is coming.  The price per node rite now is 1800$ and also check out redlight district node as well


----------

